# Lister Egg Share - some questions!



## loonymoon (Jul 13, 2007)

guys, I wonder if any Lister e/s girlies might be able to help with a couple of things...

DH and I have just finished IVF round one (at the Canterbury Chaucer hospital) which ended in a BFN. A tough time as many of you will know only too well, but hey-ho onwards and upwards, looking to the future and making plans for our next cycle has helped enormously in staying positive. 

After lots of research (and getting loads of good vibes from lurking on the Lister girlies board!  ) we think that e/s at the Lister may be our best way forward. I meet all the basic criteria apart from the BMI requirement. At the moment my BMI is 32.5 (Lister requirement is 30) so I need to lose about 1st7lbs (ish). This is fine, and already I'm dieting and going to the gym etc but I know that realistically its still going to take a few months to reach my target weight (unless I go mad and live on rice cakes and water for the next few weeks which I don't want to do! ) So my questions are:

1. Should I start the ball rolling now (I haven't contacted the Lister yet) and acknowledge that I have the weight to lose and I WILL lose it. Will time between appointments etc give me the time I need? Or should I lose the weight first and then make the appointment (and save the inevitable embarressment of being told I'm too fat!)?

2. How long (roughly!) will it take to get from consultation stage to the actual treatment cycle? Or does this differ hugely depending on how quickly you are matched with a recipient?

Sorry for long rambling post, I'd love some feedback as to what to do next.  

Thanks, 
Loonymoon xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi there loonymoon,

Not too sure on the bmi front but would say it could be an idea to speak to them regardless, then it will be a bonus if they decide to see you beforehand  

as for the initial consultant appointment, it didn't take too long before you start. You must have a HIV test done twice 3 months apart.

I am sure we saw them in April and was put on the pill middle of May it took 2 weeks to match us, then the actual tx started in June, so very quick. You will need to have a few tests done first thou.

I saw my dr who agreed to do most of my tests, I did these whilst waiting for my consultation appointment.

So I did my hiv in feb and may, there is another test that takes 6 wks to get a result can't remember what it is called but speak to lister and they will tell you. 

Have you done a hiv test? your dh also has to do a couple of tests. but you will have to pay for them your self.

all your tests are free the only thing you will pay for is the hfea licence fee which is 104.50 I think.

if you have any more questions feel free to pm me  

good luck on your journey  

mitch
xx


----------



## saz j (Apr 21, 2008)

hi I'm new at this but i was in the same boat as u mine was 33. the lister were great and now I'm at 30, the time it takes to do all the test and paper work Ur weight will soon fall, good luck


----------



## loonymoon (Jul 13, 2007)

Thankyou Mitch and Saz j for your really healpful replies!  

Mitch, your little Fraja makes it all look so worthwhile! What a great advert for the Lister.

Saz, great to hear that you've done it, best of luck with your treatment starting soon!!   

I decided to take the plunge today and phone the Lister for a chat. I spoke to a woman in the egg donation dept who was brilliant, and really took the time to chat about the process and the criteria. It was so nice to not feel rushed or like I was taking up someones precious time! It gave me good vibes! I told her about my BMI and she was very encouraging - although reiterated it would need to come down to below 30. I've decided to keep going mad at the gym      for a while then go to the egg share open evening at the beggining of June (hopefully a bit slimmer!). In the meantime start making headway with all the tests. 

Thanks again for your best wishes and luck, 

I'll be speaking to you again soon I'm sure!!

Loonymoon xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Loonymoon!!

So sorry to here about your BFN!   

Just wated to wish you luck with your next cycle... and good luck losing weight as well... I had a failed cycle of IVF at the Chaucer last year.... I am just about to start again doing egg share there this time. 

Good luck hun
Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------

